# bazooka set up



## Redneck drywall (Jun 29, 2011)

having problems with my columbia bazooka the tape wont despense without me getting mud all over me because i have to pull it up after it has been cut.help


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a new or used bazooka you got ?

The needle may need to be pushed in a bit more to catch the tape.

So is the needle/pin catching


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like your needle needs to be adjusted or is worn out. You can either advance the needle or adjust the cam that it rides on. If you need assistance feel free to call 1-800-663-5761.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Soooo..... Did he move the needle, adjust the cam, orrrrr.... call?
Or just get muddier.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Soooo..... Did he move the needle, adjust the cam, orrrrr.... call?
> Or just get muddier.


I hate it when they leave you hanging.:yes:


----------

